# giant isopod



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

hi, i've never posted in this section before but just seen this picture and thought I'dshare it with you, i've never seen them before


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Ewwwww 

What exactly is an Isopod??


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A woodlouse, basically. Quite cute, in their own way.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Theyre kind of like a giant woodlouse that lives in the sea, they're related to shrimps and crabs.

Giant Isopod - Deep Sea Creatures on Sea and Sky


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Charlibob said:


> Ewwwww
> 
> What exactly is an Isopod??


A Radio active woodlouse :lol2:.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Dang - that pic in the OP makes the animal look hoooooj!!!
Seeing the guy holding one in his hand makes a bit more sense lol. Pretty minging looking thing if you ask me - just looks like a gigantic slater. With big silver alien eyes. YUK! 

I tell ya what though - I bet those things are tasty! Bit of garlic and mustard butter and a squeeze of lime...yum


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> A Radio active woodlouse :lol2:.
> image


 
My gawd is that how big they get ?:gasp:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> A woodlouse, basically. *Quite cute, in their own way.*


Ewwww, they really aren't *shudders*, they look like giant bedbugs!

Jo


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Crab Man said:


> Dang - that pic in the OP makes the animal look hoooooj!!!
> Seeing the guy holding one in his hand makes a bit more sense lol. Pretty minging looking thing if you ask me - just looks like a gigantic slater. With big silver alien eyes. YUK!
> 
> I tell ya what though - I bet those things are tasty! Bit of garlic and mustard butter and a squeeze of lime...yum


Some countrys in the west eat them.

They get a bit bigger that the one i posted.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

That is HUGE. Woooaaah. Kinda cool though


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> Some countrys in the west eat them.
> 
> They get a bit bigger that the one i posted.
> image
> image


My gawd gazz thats blooming big :gasp:

i have to agree with jo lol EEeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwie 

there scarey looking :gasp::lol2:


I wonder if they taste like chicken like everything is does :lol2::lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> My gawd gazz thats blooming big :gasp:
> 
> i have to agree with jo lol EEeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwie
> 
> ...


What you have to remember is that these are old.One of Mother earths first childen and there was nothing pretty back then:lol2:.

Next time you stand there there smaller relitives beware :lol2:.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> What you have to remember is that these are old.One of Mother earths first childen and there was nothing pretty back then:lol2:.
> 
> Next time you stand there there smaller relitives beware :lol2:.
> image


 
lol seeing the size they get to makes you really rethink ever standing on a bug again lol accidental or not :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

O my days, how can someone touch one never mind eat it 

I'm never gunna look at a woodlouse the same!


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I bet its interesting to read about them and related creatures from prehestoric times, I always like to find out how everything evolved and find what creatures were around in the past. I bet theyre not dangerous, its funny how everyone is scared of stuff like these. You have to remember all living things are related, we probably had ancestors that looked like this lol.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG thats discusting :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Stan193 said:


> I bet its interesting to read about them and related creatures from prehestoric times, I always like to find out how everything evolved and find what creatures were around in the past. I bet theyre not dangerous, its funny how everyone is scared of stuff like these. You have to remember all living things are related, we probably had ancestors that looked like this lol.


 
i think its because of how nasty they look lol they have an evil look to them :lol2:


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i think its because of how nasty they look lol they have an evil look to them :lol2:


 They dont look evil to me, i think you're being speciesist (not sure i spelt that right) lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh my god, i LOVE them. I must have it.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my goooood....IT'S A TRANSFORMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi All

WoW I think it looks great :2thumb:

Jingle Bellssss


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

spider_duck said:


> Oh my goooood....IT'S A TRANSFORMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Stan193 said:


> They dont look evil to me, i think you're being speciesist (not sure i spelt that right) lol


Nooooooo not moi never would or could :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

you have to admit though they do look like somat you would see on one of the crappy UFO movies :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Oh my goooood....IT'S A TRANSFORMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg:


Robots in disguise..............................:2thumb:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> My gawd is that how big they get ?:gasp:


Real woodlice get that big too. Be careful in your garden won't you.......



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oh my god, i LOVE them. I must have it.


I knew you'd like them!

I think they're cute. We'll have to set up a captive breeding program!
Imagine having those in your marine tank!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grond said:


> Real woodlice get that big too. Be careful in your garden won't you.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hee hee thank god for the dogs hey :2thumb: they wouldnt stand a chance :lol2:

though wow imagine if normal woodlice did get that big :gasp: the holes in our walls would end up hoooooomungus :gasp::lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I swear I used to have nightmares about these when I was a kid, never knew they actually existed :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Grond said:


> Real woodlice get that big too. Be careful in your garden won't you.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Def count me in! They really are cute!:flrt:


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

how do they grow so much, lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

coprex said:


> how do they grow so much, lol


 
they are pics of ones that have been captured from the wild


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

coprex said:


> how do they grow so much, lol


They feast on the flesh of drowned sailors.......:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Going first for their brains, livers and kidneys...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grond said:


> They feast on the flesh of drowned sailors.......:whistling2:





Ron Magpie said:


> Going first for their brains, livers and kidneys...


 
LOL how delightful you both are :mf_dribble::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

